# Lightroom import options not available



## renouj21 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I've upgraded to version 3, and just discovered that when I import, rather than importing files in their current location (as I used to in LR2), LR is copying them into a LR folder. So I looked at the options to change this, and it's supposed to come under File handling on the import page, but no options are offered (other than "don't import suspected duplicates). Another suggestion was in LR preferences, to use the "import" options, but again, there are no import options in my preferences (just general, presets, external editing, file handling, interface). Along the top of the import page are 4 options: copy as DNG, copy, move and add. The last two are greyed out and can't be selected. But in any case I don't want any of these options: I want to import files in their current location. How can I change the way files are imported into LR?
Thanks
J


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2011)

It's the Add option that you're looking for.  That does the same as the old import at current location option.  If they're unavailable, it's because they're on a drive that you can't leave the photos on, such as a memory card.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 18, 2011)

'Add' is the appropriate option for importing files at their current location. If this is indeed greyed out, can you tell me what kind of device you are trying to import from?


----------



## renouj21 (Apr 18, 2011)

OK, I think I get it. I'm trying to import from a folder on a hard drive just after using Image Capture to import the images, but the memory card is still attached, and whilst that's the case,  it automatically selects the memory card as the source.
So now I see I can choose a source which offers me the "add" option. However, this is still not a great option, because I have to navigate all the way through my folder structure to the appropriate folder. It used to be much simpler in LR2.
J


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted....but I don't think I agree that it is easier to navigate to a specific hard drive folder using LR2. Have just refreshed my memory again, and I find the file browser in the LR3 import panel is much slicker than in LR2, requiring only single clicks to expand the folder hierarchies rather than the double-clicks under LR2.

Of course, you could save yourself all that hassle by simply importing directly from the memory card into LR3....as you have already noted LR will default to the memory card when it is present, so absolutely no navigation needed at all.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 18, 2011)

renouj21 said:


> It used to be much simpler in LR2.J


The change in Import Dialog between LR2 and LR3 was one of the much  discussed topics when LR3 came out. Some love the new dialog, some hate  it, I think you just have to get used to it. I am also still not  100% convinced about the new interface, but have gotten around to work with it  OK.

Beat


----------



## renouj21 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, but I want my own folder structure, not LR's, because I want to access my files from other programmes. And also because I have my own folder structure, developed over many years, before LR even existed.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 18, 2011)

No problem in accessing the existing folder structure in the import dialog. Just navigate to the proper location using the tree on the left side, it's similar to the finder interface.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 18, 2011)

renouj21 said:


> Yes, but I want my own folder structure, not LR's, because I want to access my files from other programmes. And also because I have my own folder structure, developed over many years, before LR even existed.


 Lightroom does not force you to use a specific folder structure, it is quite accommodating should you want to maintain a structure developed before Lightroom existed. So yes, you can import directly from memory card using LR3 into your own folder structure. I used to do this myself, until I realised I was expending pointless time and effort in doing that....now I simply use one of the canned date-based folder schemes. The folder name is completely immaterial to me now, as I use Lightrooms own tools for organising and searching. 

Any effort that I expend in terms of folder-naming schemes is restricted to exported derivatives, though even here the availability of LR3's Publish Services has now reduced this effort significantly.


----------

